# Sound Effects for Alice in Wonderland



## EPAC_Matt (Mar 9, 2004)

Heya,

Our school's drama team will be putting on an Alice in Wonderland production and I've got the task of finding some sounds to play when alice grows and when Alice shrinks (and I'm running the sound board).

Where could I possibly find some sounds that'd work for that situation? Some easy-to-get sounds that quickly came to mind were the microsoft windows start-up and shut-down sounds, but of course, I wouldn't use those because it'd be a bit cheesy  

Any ideas?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Source4 (Mar 10, 2004)

Free
http://www.findsounds.com/

Pay Service
http://www.sound-effects-library.com/

I use both these services when I need sound effects. Try the free one first obviously, you should find what your looking for. I think a Slide whistle effect slowed down and reversed would make a great growing/shrinking sound. Have fun doing that show, it's one of my all time favorite shows I have ever teched.


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 11, 2004)

Try some glissando string sounds (sliding up and down smoothly on a violin etc).


----------



## avkid (Mar 11, 2004)

they may be copyrighted


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 11, 2004)

avkid said:


> they may be copyrighted



Not if you use royalty-free effects. But it is worth keeping in mind.


----------



## ControlerMan22 (Oct 27, 2008)

For my production I've usually gone to...

Sound Effects CD
Sound Effects Shop
Electric Guitar Samples


----------



## cprted (Oct 28, 2008)

Nephilim said:


> Try some glissando string sounds (sliding up and down smoothly on a violin etc).


This effect and the slide whistle could be procured from your local band geeks. No need to worry about rights if you record the effect yourself.


----------

